# Livery Yard Nr Crowborough



## DanBlake25 (9 February 2015)

Is anybody looking for a decent livery yard near Crowborough ??


----------



## Michellemcleod (15 February 2015)

Hello, I am moving into the area shortly and will be looking for a small DIY livery for my Norwegian fjord mare. I am wondering if you still have a vacancy and what you rates would be? If we could discuss this further I would be very grateful.
I look forward to hearing from you.
Michelle


----------



## daisydennis (3 March 2015)

Hi, I am loking for a part livery near Crowborough, any info you have about yards in that area would be great.


----------



## DanBlake25 (10 March 2015)

is east grinstead too far


----------



## daisydennis (14 March 2015)

Hi, East Grinstead may be ok.


----------

